# Hello from NC



## IsedHooah (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Becky. Welcome back to beekeeping and to this forum!


----------



## gtwarren1966 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello back to my hometown of G-town


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Becky!


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome from just north of you. Gaston Co seems to have a good beekeeping club and you're always welcome to attend Lincoln Co beekeepers meetings which are great. From what I've heard, there are more treatment free beeks in Lincoln than in Gaston.

GOOD LUCK


----------



## BMcBride (Feb 21, 2017)

heaflaw said:


> Welcome from just north of you. Gaston Co seems to have a good beekeeping club and you're always welcome to attend Lincoln Co beekeepers meetings which are great. From what I've heard, there are more treatment free beeks in Lincoln than in Gaston.
> 
> GOOD LUCK


Thanks! I think I will make the trip up to Lincolnton in March for the meeting. Who's a good supplier nearby for TF bees? There's a Gaston meeting tonight I'm going to try to make, too.

Becky


----------



## BMcBride (Feb 21, 2017)

Go heels!


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your bees.


----------

